

A farewell to Erlang - flashingpumpkin
http://erlang.org/pipermail/erlang-questions/2014-January/076422.html

======
poolpool
"just remember 1) we all got into programming because it was fun 2) nice
syntax is sometimes more important than program correctness and 3) great
things often begin life as dirty hacks."

